# Poor W10 performance on HP ProBook 6570b models?



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have tried to upgrade two HP ProBook 6570b laptops to Windows 10 (from Windows 7).

Whilst in each instance the upgrade went smoothly, and I only needed to upgrade a couple of drivers manually, the performance of Windows 10 is unacceptable.

Both laptops feature an i5 processor, 4 Gigs of RAM, and Intel HD graphics.

Has anybody with this laptop model managed to get Windows 10 running smoothly, and if so how did you do it? Maybe I just need to throw more RAM at the situation...

Any thoughts or suggestions are most welcome.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Mr Davo said:


> Has anybody with this laptop model managed to get Windows 10 running smoothly, and if so how did you do it? *Maybe I just need to throw more RAM at the situation...*


Hello Davo,

You should. Please, make it two sticks, each 4GB DDR3 1866. :whistling:

My experience here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ms-deadly-mrc-lockup-1080977.html#post6867434

_nobody_


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll assume these are production machines ... so perhaps also an SSD upgrade for the hard drives (assuming the current models are standard 'spinners')? 

240 GB SSD models are going for less than a hundred dollars lately. [They come with cloning software]. --> Made Windows 10 pretty snappy on a 5 year old Windows 10 tester Gateway "Core Duo" laptop with only 4 GB ram. ... but that tester doesn't run heavy load 3D, engineering, or Photoshop type workloads.

Were you two able to find Windows 10 drivers for your fingerprint scanners? Those and the Intel Management Engine drivers were a little problematic early on ... I've heard that they are better now.


[P.S. ... and my HP/Compaq 8510p laptop (similar to an early Hp probook) is still kicking eight years later.... though it now runs Linux Mint 17.3 - fairly zippy]

[late edit ... might also want to turn off an item in Windows Updates that lets others on your network connect to your computer & grab updates from it -- Windows Start > Settings > Update & Security > Windows Update > Advanced Options > Choose how updates are delivered .. move the setting to OFF. If you are joined to a domain and are using Enterprise Edition - it's likely this won't apply to you (you'll likely have your updates pushed by the IT department).


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys for sharing your experiences and knowledge. I am looking at upgrading the HDD now, and possibly upping the RAM from 4 to 8 Gigs. Of course I don't want to spend too much money on this laptop as it is already getting a little old.


----------

